# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  رتبه های زیر چند کشوری میتونن عضو بنیاد علمی نخبگان بشن؟

## hamed_habibi

سلام...کسی میدونه دقیقارتبه های زیر چند کشوری میتونن عضو بنیاد علمی نخبگان بشن؟

----------


## ali_asadi

150 نفر اول ریاضی 
100 نفر اول تجربی
 و
100 نفر اول  انسانی

----------


## ah.at

> سلام...کسی میدونه دقیقارتبه های زیر چند کشوری میتونن عضو بنیاد علمی نخبگان بشن؟





آغاجون من آخرش هم نفهمیدم این بنیاد علمی نخبگان چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

کسی هست که بدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ینی ما اینقد کشور عقب افتاده ای هستیم که نخبه بودن رو توی رتبه ی کنکور میدونیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  توی زدن 25 سوال عربی توی 18 دیقه میدونیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من واقعا وسه خودم واین کشوری که همچین افرادی با همچین تفکری ادارش میکنن متاسفم .

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> آغاجون من آخرش هم نفهمیدم این بنیاد علمی نخبگان چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> کسی هست که بدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ینی ما اینقد کشور عقب افتاده ای هستیم که نخبه بودن رو توی رتبه ی کنکور میدونیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  توی زدن 25 سوال عربی توی 18 دیقه میدونیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من واقعا وسه خودم واین کشوری که همچین افرادی با همچین تفکری ادارش میکنن متاسفم .


احسنت ... 
به نشانه ی اعتراض 2 دقه سکوت بعد 2 دقه داد و فریاد بعدم 2 دقه عشقی هر کاری خواستی میتونی انجام بدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------

